# EATATAU! the weekly webcomic



## True_Darius

Hi, people. Here i come again. Some of you may remember me from other warhammer painting and sculpting threads ("no"? what does "no" mean?) :laugh:

Well, some time ago I started a webcomic about the 40k universe, centered on the TTau race (yup, ttau, not tau)  

i´d love to receive some reviews, maybe some ideas, jokes, oppinions (plz, dont be mean) to improve it. There is a "characters" section, a fanart and fanfic gallery, and some more
^^


----------



## bobss

Ive seen this before! Its great :so_happy: I look forward to more :biggrin:


----------



## True_Darius

Thanks. Then here u are, a new one ^^

http://eatatau.smackjeeves.com/


----------



## High_Seraph

always funny as all hell darius. loved the part about the _"great devourer"_ when talking about the female ttau.


----------



## True_Darius

This week... the secret origins of one of the characters!
Dunduuunnnnnn!


----------



## Underground Heretic

Just read the new one. Great job Darius! You've got a great ability to draw and you made one of your characters more badass. Keep up the good work and thanks for making an interesting character.


----------



## High_Seraph

dark angels im guessing right? great comic true_darius as always.


----------



## True_Darius

Interactive comic in EATATAU! check it! ^-^


----------



## True_Darius

finally uploaded, sorry for last week


----------



## True_Darius

Let`s break the cliffhanger!


----------



## True_Darius

usually i dont post in forums unless something important happends. Today there is some news in the strip. Guess which one?


----------



## True_Darius

well, today we have somethign special to be posted ^^


----------



## True_Darius




----------



## TheAllFather

Would ships be eligible? They're really all I can draw... :/


----------



## True_Darius

yeah, why not?


----------



## True_Darius

Uploaded, and we remind you that there is only one week left for the fanart and fanfic contest ^-^

Happy winter holidays!


----------



## True_Darius

Today is not wednesday, but it`s visit day in Eatatau, drop by and surprise them 

http://eatatau.smackjeeves.com/


----------



## True_Darius

The pics and fics contest is over! you can check and vote them here: ^-^

http://eatatau.smackjeeves.com/contest/


----------



## True_Darius

It was not dead, it was out partying!

From Eatatau we want to share that this thing was not only not dead, but, after almost two years, it has come to the strip numer 100 and celebrates the centenary spamming a bit every forum ever known! (at least those in my favourites folder)

Greetings from Japanland! ^-^


----------

